# Is this a King Pigeon? He needs a home.



## Rachel25 (May 2, 2009)

This bird was turned in to our rescue facility. It has one green band on its leg that says 28 -that is all. He is happy and appears very healthy.

I am wondering if this is a King Pigeon? The bird is heavy and certainly very dominant. The bird wants to be the boss around here.

We need to find the bird a home. It is soom going to be busy season for us and the flight cage he currently occupies will be needed for other birds. I don't think we can release him, he doesn't look like he could make it on his own.

We are in Austin, Tx - If anyone is interested please let me know. If I posted this is the wrong section maybe it could be moved to the correct area.

Thanks
Rachel


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pretty bird. Looks like a king to me. I think Kings are usually fairly layed back. Non aggressive. Doesn't sound like this one is though?


----------



## Rachel25 (May 2, 2009)

You can't really tell from the pictures but he is huge. Much bigger than a normal size pigeon. I have not seen him being bossy but my coworkers tell me that he seems to want to be the alpha. He doesn't like to be handled too much but is not really mean or anything just wants to get away.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Rachel25 said:


> You can't really tell from the pictures but he is huge. Much bigger than a normal size pigeon. I have not seen him being bossy but my coworkers tell me that he seems to want to be the alpha. He doesn't like to be handled too much but is not really mean or anything just wants to get away.


most pigeons are flighty, just the way they are, he looks healthy though..hope he finds a home soon. glad to see he has a place as of right now.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He is a pretty bird and looks like a king. I'm glad to hear he is healthy.

I will move your thread to the adoption forum since this bird does not have the AGSG band.

I hope he finds a wonderful home.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, he's a king. They can have a wide variety of personalities, just like other breeds. My males were always very cocky and liked to show off.
I hope you find a good home for him  Letting him go is definitely not an option. He'd be hawk or other predator food for sure, if he didn't starve to death first.


----------



## sa1217 (Dec 30, 2009)

*Adoption*

Rachel 25, 

I have sent you a private message in hope of adopting this precious Pigeon. 

Sarah Arevalo


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well that would be great as you're both in Texas.


----------



## Rachel25 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone. We found him a good home!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's wonderful news! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Please let me know if he needs a friend (or 6)!*

Don't forget about all the many wonderful king pigeons (and doves and a couple of fancies) that MickaCoo Pigeon & Dove Rescue has in foster care and that are in need of homes. Northern California shelters are filling up again and we can't help- too full.

Please contact me at [email protected] and I'll walk you through the adoption process.

Thanks!


----------

